# Shad Style Bait



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi guys. I haven't posted here in awhile because I have not been building that many baits. I started tinkering a while back on a shad style bait based on the Bagley monster shad. I just finished this one and it's rattle can painted. I need to start practicing with my airbrush again. Sorry about the glare on the picture. I was at Portage Lakes on Saturday bass fishing. We were traveling at about 4.7 mph changing spots (no wake) and I decided to throw the bait out to see how it ran. I made a very short video with my iphone.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Andy that looks great!!!!!!!!! Excellent action to boot! That thing will get smashed. Are you going to night bite this year?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks John. The night bite on Lake Erie in the Fall is my favorite place and time to fish. I'll be out there.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good one Andy! The action is great, especially for going 4.7.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Brian. I was expecting the bait to blow out at that speed. Instead it started hunting.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very cool! Love the way it seeks randomly. That thing should really get some attention!!!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

neato! im starting shop on a new line of crank baits as we speak! going to expand the Steelie market.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks great, has kind of a boss shad action (im not familure with the bagleys action).


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I painted some more shad style baits. The longer one is 4-1/2" long and the shorter ones are 3-1/4" long.


----------

